

"Get a nice desk job kid" - jasonadriaan
http://jasonadriaan.com/post/79868562796/get-a-nice-desk-job-kid

======
matt__rose
the kid's dad was right. I've done construction, drywalling, welding, and even
retail. It is HARD. Your whole body aches at the end of every day, you become
prematurely aged with injuries to your knees, and your back, and your elbows.
Yes, I've put on nearly 100lbs, and I sit in front of a computer all day, but
I'd rather do that than wear out my body and dull my mind by putting together
fiddly bits on an assembly line all day

